# Chatten ohne Risiko? Zwischen fettem Grinsen und Cybersex



## Heiko (28 Februar 2005)

Mit diesem etwas provokanten Titel hat die Initiative externer Link www.jugendschutz.net ihre neue, gerade neu erstellte Broschüre versehen.
Der Veröffentlichung des "praktischen Leitfadens für Eltern und Pädagogen" ging nach den Angaben von jugendschutz.net die systematische Untersuchung von zahlreichen Chats zwischen September und November 2004 voraus. Herausgekommen ist dabei ein Ratgeber, der die Hintergründe von Chats beleuchtet, die Probleme deutlich aufzeigt und nicht zuletzt auch rechtliche Bewertungen und Tipps zum Schutz bietet.

Zusätzlich zum allgemeinen Teil werden ausgewählte Chats bewertet und empfohlen.
Abgerundet wird die Broschüre durch "Spickzettel" für Kinder und Jugendliche, die diesen bei der Bewertung eines Chat und beim sicheren Chatten helfen sollen.

Positiv fällt auf, dass die Broschüre die technischen Hintergründe eines Chatsystems sehr gut erklärt, ohne gleich in Fachwortchinesisch zu verfallen. Das gilt genauso für eine Liste mit Erklärungen zu gebräuchlichen Chatfachwörtern und Smileys.
Die Kinder und Jugendlichen werden das vermutlich weniger brauchen, dafür sind die Eltern und Pädagogen wohl dankbar für die leicht verständlichen Informationen.

Erschreckend ist die Häufigkeit der beschriebenen Probleme, die sich vor allem auf den sexuellen Bereich beziehen. Anscheinend nutzen Pädophile die vermeintliche Anonymität der Chats gerne aus um dort ihren perversen Phantasien nachzukommen. jugendschutz.net testete teilweise aus, ob diese Chatter, die in Einzelfällen auf ein Treffen "im richtigen Leben" hinarbeiteten, auch wirklich an den Treffpunkten erschienen. Tatsächlich erschienen die Männer an den vereinbarten Treffpunkten.

Die Broschüre gibt es kostenlos als PDF zum Download direkt unter http://www.jugendschutz.net/pdf/chatten_ohne_Risiko.pdf

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050228_01.php


----------

